# Hyperboost DV Sale- $99. Limited offer from Stratmosphere



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Howdy everyone,

I'm doing some serious sale pricing on these USA-made diverter valves.
No-questions-asked lifetime warranty.

They're available in Silver or Black.










You can pick them up only via our website by clicking here.

This won't last long, so tell your friends.

Already got one? Post up if you love it.

*$99*


----------

